# More Brits, Indians and Chinese move to New Zealand to live and work



## Editor (Aug 20, 2009)

The number of foreigners arriving to live and work in New Zealand has increased for the highest amount in 16 months with most coming from the UK, India and China. The latest figures from Statistics New Zealand show that the month of June saw a seasonally adjusted net gain of 490 people, the highest since [...]

Click to read the full news article: More Brits, Indians and Chinese move to New Zealand to live and work...
Please come back to discuss the story here in this thread.


----------

